# Alternator upgrade



## leroyz71 (Dec 16, 2005)

I found this link on the web and thought i would share it with you guys. http://www.bc4x4.com/tech/2004/jeepalt/ I just did the alternator upgrade to my 95 jeep yj this weekend and it works great. I paid $50 for the alternator out of the junkyard.


----------



## TLB (Jan 19, 2007)

Good find !


----------

